# A few pics of my sables



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are a few photos of my sable border collies Amber, Toby and Pixie


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!!

I'm sure you attract alot of attention (of the nice kind - not from weirdos!)with such a gorgeous group!! 

:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

You do realise its an extremely risky business posting pics of such gorgeous sables as you have with me around (I adore both sable and Blue merle BC's)
I may just have to track you down and dognap them all


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

They are such a lovely bunch


----------



## SweetMint (Nov 6, 2012)

The small ones are so cute and I love their colour.


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

Lovely sables Will be interesting to see how my sable BC pup turns out compared to yours. His coat hasn't made it's mind up on what it's going to be like so will have to wait and see Your sable in pic 5 looks a spitting image of my pups father:cornut:


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Mese said:


> You do realise its an extremely risky business posting pics of such gorgeous sables as you have with me around (I adore both sable and Blue merle BC's)
> I may just have to track you down and dognap them all


Hahaha...

Its a good job I have them under 24 hour observations


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

CaveDweller said:


> Lovely sables Will be interesting to see how my sable BC pup turns out compared to yours. His coat hasn't made it's mind up on what it's going to be like so will have to wait and see Your sable in pic 5 looks a spitting image of my pups father:cornut:


The dog in pic 5 is Toby 

Looking at your pup pup's shading around his face I think he will be a lot darker than mine.


----------



## shahidsaif (Nov 16, 2012)

All dogs are very nice. i and my little brothers are very happy from this picture. thanks..:ciappa:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous!!! Love the bunny too.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Love the bunny too.


Thanks!! 

That's Frankie my young french lop, he loves running around the garden with the dogs...


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I do love a nice sable BC. In the group shot, I especially like the second dog from the left, the first sable, I think it's the eyes which do it for me!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I love sable BC's - yours are absolutely beautiful xx 

Love Frankie too - he's gorgeous! :001_wub: 

Whisper-dog loves our two bunnies too and goes out to check on them every morning lol. Jack binkys around her like a loon lol.


----------

